# New Girl x



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I'm totally new to this whole thing. Our journey started in June 09 when we went to see our GP as were having no luck getting pregnant.

After months of testing I found out that I was going through the early menopause  . Because of this I need to go through IVF, however my AMH level is less than 1 so I'll need to go down the doner egg route.  

I was in total shock when I found out after all I'm only 27!  Once we came to terms with it we decided that we def wanted to go down this route, however I could not get treatment on the NHS as there was a lack of doners.  

We were reccomended the GCRM in Glasgow however they had a long waiting list so we went with another recccomendation and are now undergoing treatment at IVI Alicante.

I started taking Progesterone on the 21st Nov for one week, then it's all go!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Gill
Just wanted to say sorry you've had such a hard time but it's all up now so wishing you lots of luck with your treatment. 
You'll find lots of great friends on here to support you through it. Sending you lots of    
Reb
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gill and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'm sorry to hear that you are having to go down this route being so young  I'll leave you some links shortly which will help you get in contact with other ladies going though the same procedure/have the same diagnosis as yourself. I see you've already found the Spain boards within FF Great, we like to see our new members getting 'stuck in'  Have a natter with the other ladies cycling there too.
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on x
Ceri xx


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for your words of support girls, is such a relief to be able to speak to oher people that are going through similar treatments x


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello there New Girl

The news must have been very devastating for you both - especially as you are so young - but you have found the courage to face it an accept an alternative...all power to you! I wish I were so brave!  Wishing you lots of luck at the clinic in Alicante...

Momito (another new girl!)
xx


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks momito, it's still not 100% real yet. I still can't get my head around the fact that I'm going through this at my age. Hope your journey is a smooth one x


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Just thought I'd reply as I was told the same thing (I am 32), and my AMH is 0.71, FSH 13.  I've just gone through a cycle of IVF and am currently waiting to find out if I'm pregnant.  I produced 12 of my own eggs on Puregon 300 ui.  
When I was told my AMH was 0.71, my consultant said I was 'borderline' and that it just meant my egg reserves were low, it didn't mean I had none.  I had the FSH first and he said that although it was 13 it wasn't a 'cause for concern'.
Now I am in NZ (just moved over from the UK 5 months ago), and my consultant happily treated me, remains to seen if it is successful or not, but interestingly they let me take out insurance that if it fails after 3 cycles they will refund 70%, and on speaking with the embryologist when I had the transfer she said they are certain to get me pregnant otherwise they wouldn't have let me take out insurance.  From my first cycle i chose to have a 3day embryo transfer but they cultured the others and got 2 blasts, one of which was suitable for freezing.
Also, my DH was told he had 99% antibody (he has vasectomy reversal) by BRCM just before we left the Uk, and his count was 10 mil, last test here when I had EC showed he had 60% antibody and 23 mil, and they've now told us it wouldn't be impossible to get pregnant naturally as his antibody is only in the tail of his sperm, not the head which is the bit that penetrates the egg.  When we were in the UK they didn't even offer that information, we were just told bluntly that we'd have to go for ICSI and given a brochure to read.  Nothing was explained to us, despite us asking questions, and because my DH has a daughter already its like they couldn't give a hoot about me!!!
I know it is costly, but it may be worth getting some private tests done, just so you know where you stand for sure.  In my experience with the NHS, they didn't even want to consider treating us, or even offering us advice, and when we started they didn't even give me blood tests!!!!  In NZ it has been completely the opposite.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.  But don't give up hope of your own eggs.  And don't believe everything you read on the internet.  If I did I'd have quit at the first hurdle.
xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Gill, its interesting that Turtles consultant managed to squeeze a few of those last eggs out! Best of luck Turtle. Donor eggs is a great alternative though. I have a little boy from a donor egg and he is so amazing and I am so in love with him I am actually glad my own eggs failed me otherwise he wouldnt exsist!! So either routes are good. Its a case of just choosing what seems the best path at the time and GO FOR IT! Good luck in Alicante. Bree xx


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Turtle, that's amazing that you've managed to use your own eggs, I so hope you get good news. I've had my tests done on the NHS and the consultant said that there was no chance of me being able to use my own eggs.  We are now going private as can't get assistance on the NHS with a doner egg. My consultant in Alicante thouht he would be able to use my eggs but after seeing him he said it was not possible. 

Bree, thanks for the glimmer of hope. Have you told anyone about using a doner egg? I'm not sure what to tell my family and friends.  My immediate family know as do DH's but I'm not sure whether to tell anyone else.  Not for any other reason other than it's private.

How was your characteristic matching?


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey,
That is good that you have gone private, and I wish you all the luck in the world.
xxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Gill, sorry I took so long to reply. I have told people closest to me and I have been lucky that everyone has been supportive. My donor was a great match and people are constantly telling me my son "has my eyes" !!( Believe it or not there are lots of fair skinned blue eyed people in Spain.We just think everyone is dark skinned and dark eyed, but its just a stereo-type in our heads!) I just smile and say how truely remarkable I think that is, I dont launch into the whole donor thing. I am really proud of what I did cos it took courage. I would shout it from the rooftops, but I do have my sons privacy to remember!!
love from Bree xx


----------

